# Sunny's Training Journal



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

March 17, 2010


I know in my original post I said that I had only been on Sunny five times, buuuut....I lied. :lol: Only because I wanted this awesome news to have its own post!
So, today was beautiful. Sunny skies, light breeze, around 80 degrees. Perfect day for some training, right? Right!
I went to the barn and got Sun saddled right up. As of right now she's in a rope sidepull, so we got that on as well. I got on her a few times from each side to get her in the right frame of mind, then took her out to the mounting block. I then got on, completely astride, and had my brother lead us around the paddock twice. It was the first time that Sunny had walked with me on astride, and also the longest I had even been on her. In short, it was amazing. Sun didn't bat an eyelash, just as I had expected. I know it sounds like nothing, but after having her for almost a year and a half.....the feeling of "riding" my horse is amazing. I was in a near-euphoric state afterward, I was so proud. Even my non-horsey mother was excited. What a great, accomplished day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

That sounds AWESOME! I am going to follow this....I would love to learn a little bit about training while doing so as well!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

March 27, 2011

Last Sunday I worked with Sunny under saddle a little bit. I got her tacked up, then worked on mounting and dismounting from each side. I'm using a mounting block now. I got on and had my mother lead us around the pen about five times, the longest so far. I asked Mom to let her go, but she refused. She had been so nervous the whole time, mainly because Sunny was trying to flick flies off of her head, so I decided to end the session before her nervousness rubbed off on Sunny. 

On Thursday I went to the barn and was about to groom Sun. I walked in to the stall and touched her with my finger and told her to move over, which she responds to great. This time, however, she lifted a hind leg at me. We had a come-to-Jesus meeting. Out of the year and a half I've had her, she had never actually lifted a leg at me. Whether she was trying to kick me or get a fly, it didn't matter. That crap don't fly. After she got a what-for, I went in and brushed her rear end for about five minutes, both for her sake and mine. That way she knew she couldn't do anything when I was near her butt, and also so I wouldn't be afraid to brush her butt next time. The rest of the day went fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

April 18, 2011

What can I say other than, "I've been slacking." With school winding down, the move coming up, and all sorts of other distracting things, I haven't been too focused on working with Carrot. I know, I know. Shame. Surprisingly, though, she hasn't turned into a flaming biatch despite our lack of regular work and handling. Usually if I go too long without fussing over her much she turns into a snot. I have been quite impressed with her attitude, or lack thereof. 
The heat here is surely returning, obviously noted by the return of Sun's hives(fly allergies). That may be one reason I haven't wanted to fool with her much. It warmed up so quickly. 
Anywho! I'm just babbling now. At least this long post makes it look like I've done something productive. :lol:
I vow to continue regular work with Sun. -pinky promise- :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

May 18, 2011

So, I'm officially a bad horse-mom. I have _still_ been slacking. We move Saturday, and then Sunny will be moving the following Saturday.
I (really)promise to get back on track when we get her moved and have facilities. I am so excited about having even ground, and then round pen/arena doesn't hurt, either. :wink:
It's just been so crazy lately..... I forgot how stressful packing is! I graduate tomorrow, then the move....I really think that by the end of the summer I can have a green horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

June 6, 2010

Geez! My horsey life has been CRAZY lately! Sunny ended up being moved just this past Saturday because she wouldn't load. We ended up having to sedate her, which worked wonderfully.
We got to the new stable and she wouldn't go into her stall. After help from the trainer and BO's husband we got her in, and boy is she a happy horse! She loves the quality hay, twice daily feedings, and her fan!
She is supposed to be put out to pasture today for good since she's gotten acclimated well. I'll probably go check on her tomorrow, possibly work her if she seems calm.
The round pen is calling my name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

June 8, 2011

I am love, love, loving this new barn! I couldn't ask for a better BO or fellow boarders.
When I went to the barn Monday she was still in her stall. Surprisingly, Sun didn't actually seem to upset about that! She is really enjoying it, I think. She has been very calm and happy to see me, which I love!
I even had a boarder comment on how sweet she was! So I know she must really enjoy the place if people think she's sweet. :shock: :lol:
I'm hoping she'll be in the pasture when I go see her today. I'm very anxious to start working with her!
I'm hoping that by the time school starts winding up again I'll have a greenie, so that gives me about 90 days. 
I cannot wait to start full training with her. This girl has so much potential!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She may be on her best behaviour for now as she doesn't know what to expect. Just be mindful of changes after a few weeks or even longer.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> She may be on her best behaviour for now as she doesn't know what to expect. Just be mindful of changes after a few weeks or even longer.


I'm aware.  I said what I said as more of a joke, considering she can be such a bully sometimes.
I know my horse very, very well. I can tell she's confused and a bit worried right now. Today she was a bit rowdy since she's been stalled so long, but thankfully she goes out to pasture tomorrow!

Thanks for the comment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

June 12, 2010

Went to the barn today! Today was the first time I've been since Sunny has been put in the pasture. I went to get her and from afar I could not tell which horse she was because she's pastured with four other chestnut mares! I almost grabbed a Quarter Horse who definitely isn't mine. :lol:

I originally planned to work her in the round pen, but when I got her out she's was pretty spooky about her surroundings so I decide to walk her around the property a few times to help her adjust. She had two main spooks: the wash rack and (gasp)ponies! I promised her that they may be evil Shetlands but they didn't eat Thoroughbreds, but she just wouldn't listen. :wink:

By the third trip around the barn she had really settled down so I put her back in the pasture with her quadruplets.

Overall a good day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

June 20, 2011

Had a GREAT day at the barn today!
I got Sunny out of the pasture and led her around the circle a few times before bringing her into the barn. She was a little balky and a touch spooky. I then groomed her before I took her out to the arena and saddled her. We walked around the arena a few times and let her smell the jumps and things and also worked on her whoa on the lead line since she was getting a little pushy.
We came back into the barn after a while and she got her first bath at the new barn! She was a little princess about it all, too. It was only the second bath of her life!

So proud of her.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Just thought I would add some (crappy)pictures from the day at the barn yesterday!

Sort of a conformation shot.










Doing some leading work in the ring.










After her bath!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

June 26, 2011

Just got back from the barn! Had a pretty productive day. Finally got her in the round pen and we worked on some major basics since she had never been in a round pen before. I mainly focused on getting her to stay out on the circle, but I also mover her up to the trot a couple times. She did very good.
After the pen I put her in the wash rack and rinsed her over really quick. She was much more antsy this time and didn't want me to rinse her rear end. 

Overall a pretty good day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

July 23, 2011

Been awhile since I updated. Sunny is doing great. I had her under saddle for the longest time so far a few weeks ago and she was an angel. She has still never tried to act up. She was surely a diamond in the rough when I first got her. Everyone is amazed at how pretty(and big!) she has gotten over the years. Here are some pictures from the other day!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Great job, she looks awesome. Do you have any pictures of her when you first got her?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I had some great ones of her that showed how wonky she was, but we lost them when we moved. I think my BF has some, so I need to check his computer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

cool it would be great to see them I just couldn't see her looking wonky like you have said.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Found a great comparison picture!

The first was taken just a few weeks ago, and if I am not mistaken she was just turning two in the second picture. Told you she used to be wonky! :lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow great job you have done with her. Was she bred for racing? Or just someone who breeds thoroughbreds?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks! She comes from racing lines, but she was never intended to race herself. Her dam raced and I believe her sire was supposed to race but became injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Gosh, I suck at updating! Big time!

Well, I have ridden Sunny a couple times since I last updated, but nothing major.

There is something major coming up, though!
Sunny will have 30 days professional training in the month of October. The barn trainer will do a total of about twelve rides by the end of the month, which is perfect.

I still want to come out of it with a greenie, so it's the perfect amount of training.

At first I felt a little defeated because I was throwing away the prospect of doing all of Sun's training myself.

But now I'm just excited!

It was getting so old having people invite me on rides, and always having to respond, "Sorry, my horse isn't trained to be ridden."

That's probably what pushed me more than anything to let a pro do it. I just wanted to _ride!_

And now I'll be able to, so long as the month goes as planned.

So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yay I'm excited for you too!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats great! It will be good to get a bit of a push but still be able to train her afterwards.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you both!

Today was marvelous day at the barn.
I finally sucked it up and tied Sunny, for the first time at the new stable. I tied her in the round pen, and then in the wash rack. She was wonderful! She didn't set back at all, and it was her first time ever getting bathed. She was perfect. I could not have asked for a better response from her.

I also took her into the arena and we walked over some ground poles and between standards. She was great.

She gets moved to her stall on Saturday! So Saturday commences her professional training. 
She will be worked with fives times a week, three will be riding. The others will be ground work, like mane pulling, lunging, trailer loading, etc.
They are essential preparing her for shows.

I am so excited! I can't wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

October 1, 2011

Went to the barn today to find Sunny's own personal stall!  She was in the pasture so I went to bring her in. She has always been VERY balky and likes to plant her feet. Today, not at all! I later found out that the BO had brought her in for breakfast and when she tried to balk, the BO really got on her. Day 1 of training and she's already made a vast improvement, and it wasn't even an official session! 
Her official training starts Monday when the trainer comes back from her honeymoon. I'm very excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

October 6

Went to the barn yesterday! When I got there they had actually just taken Sun into the round pen and were beginning to work with her. She was tacked up, bit and all, and they mainly worked on not letting her swing out her butt when she changed directions.
They worked her into a good lather and then I gave her a quick rinse in the wash rack. She was a doll!

The "event" of the day..... The trainer was lunging her and another boarder/barn worker suddenly yells, "Stop! I think she bit her tongue!" because there was foamy blood coming out of her mouth.
So we stopped her to look and, guess what? She lost a baby tooth! :lol:
You could see the adult tooth breaking through her gums.

Anyway! I was very pleased with how they work with Sunny. I have the utmost confidence in them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how she does! Sounds like it's going great


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, MH! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

October 15

I am on Cloud 9 right now!

Just got some news that Sunny was ridden on Friday, and took her first trot steps under saddle! I am so, so proud! The trainer is, too! They say that Sunny is smart and willing to learn, which makes me so proud. I couldn't be happier!!

I can't wait to see how the rest of the month goes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

October 25, 2011

I went to the barn on Friday and once again I got there just as the trainer was taking Sun out of her stall and heading to the arena. I of course took a seat to observe.

Sunny was all tacked up. First, the trainer lunged her for awhile in both directions. Sunny was great. 
Then the trainer began to ground drive her, and boy was I impressed! The trainer had her walking and trotting, going over ground pole set ups, turning, stopping, backing up, the works. She looked wonderful! I was very, very impressed.

Then, the trainer decided to get on. She walked Sunny around the arena a few times. Sunny was wonderful. She did balk and stop quite a few times, but she never tried to act up. The trainer could easily stop her and back her up under saddle.
The trainer has come off of her though. She said that Sunny has a serious buck. :shock: :lol:

So, the plan is for her to have a good walk/trot by the end of the month. I can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the only photo I managed to catch from Friday. 
The trainer ground driving Sunny!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

October 28

What a wonderful, wonderful day! I've been housesitting for the BO, so it's been great to be right next door to the barn.
I went riding on some school horses this morning, and when I got back the trainer was there and ready to work with Sunny.

She took her to the round pen and lunged her, then ground drove her.
She then got on and walked her around a bit, and then trotted her! It was great to watch.
She threw one teeeeny buck, but other than that she was perfect.

After the trainer rode, I got on! I walked her around the round pen and changed directions a few times. What a doll! She was perfect. Her 'whoa' is wonderful. 

'm so proud!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

November 27

Well, since Sunny's training is over I haven't been updating like I should.

Sadly, I've only had a chance to ride Sunny twice since her training has ended. She got sick and is just now feeling better. I actually intended to ride her today, but the weather isn't cooperating. Hopefully either Tuesday or Thursday I'll be able to ride.

Both times I've ridden her she has been a doll. Far from what I expected, she's a little on the lazy side! I had to REALLY work to keep her in a trot for more than four strides. I'm hoping that it's just because she's unbalanced and she'll eventually brighten up.

I've ridden her in the arena and the round pen, and she was great in each. She is a little rusty on turning, but I've never not been able to get her to go where I want her to go.
She has a pretty good stop, too!

Overall I am very happy with her. I just wish the weather would cheer up so I could ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Monday December 5

I rode Sunny on Friday, and man. It was amazing.

It had been nearly three weeks since I had ridden her last, so I took her in the round pen to lunge her a little. She was responding very well and paying attention.

I got on and we made a few circles both directions, and a little trotting. She was a love.

But the real pride came after our ride in the arena.
Currently there is a small dressage arena set up inside the arena, so you can ride in that or on the perimeter.

First I took her in the dressage arena. We worked on turning and walking straight lines.

Then I took her to the perimeter and we walked both directions, working on stopping at different locations and then worked on some trotting.

She was staying in a trot for almost a full circuit with no extra encouragement! She was steady and consistent in her pace.

Then, another horse came in the arena. I was expecting a disaster.

But Sun proved me completely wrong! She was a little looky at first, but quickly settled right back into her work.

Probably my proudest moment was when she had a small spook passing the mirror. It was a proud moment because all she did was give a little jump and take a couple trot strides, and then she came right back to me as soon as I asked. No bolting, bucking, or post-spookiness!

I am so very proud of my red, raggedy filly. We'll make it to Rolex yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

May 18, 2012

Well, we're back! I finally revived this zombie of a thread since Sunny is officially green and now we're working on specifics to prepare for show season.

She had a second month of training from January to February in which she learned to canter. She has developed into quite a lovely trail horse, as long as cows aren't involved! That's a story for another day, though.

She is also slowly but surely learning to load on the trailer. She never refuses to load anymore, but she is still afraid of staying on for more than a few seconds. We'll get there one day, though! Hopefully soon so we can start going on off property rides and shows!

She is turning into the most wonderful, beautiful horse I've ever worked with. We still have our days, but she's an awesome horse and I am so grateful to be able to call myself her person.


----------

